# 2002 Swift Gazelle



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

The bathroom floor, all one piece style, has a crack where the toilet and shower floor meet, this opens up when anyone stands there.it is only about 2 inches long and is at the side base of the toilet in the groove. sorry will get picture shortly. what can we use to repair this, as not able to access the underneath, any help appreciated.

cabby

sorry, 2002 Fiat Swift Gazell on Fiat chassis rear bathroom


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Forgot to say it is my SIL vehicle. is it possible to place pressure on the crack so it parts and then squeeze some thing like resin into the crack to repair and seal. we will also drill a very small hole each end to stop it spreading before we attempt this move.
Any other ideas please. access under is impossible it seems without dismantling almost all the bathroom and toilet.


cabby


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

first picky, another to follow as soon as I have resized it. :wink: :wink: 

cabby


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

"Captain Tolleys Creeping Crack Cure" is what you need.

Yes I am serious, there is such a thing and it's designed for exactly the task you have to deal with. I have used it for a very similar problem.

Available on EBay.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Many thanks for that, have ordered a bottle from ebay, the name rang a bell possible from long ago threads maybe.Been on here too long also a maybe. :roll: :roll: 

cabby


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Cabby, try and resize your piccys to just under 100kb, not about 22kb That way when you click on them to enlarge, they will. No, please don't thank me, I am full up with gold top :lol: :lol:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Sorry Bob, only I am playing with an applemac pro i have just got and not being use to it's workings fully yet I asked SIL to resize the photos.
thereby the saying want something done right you know who not to call.
:lol: :lol: 


cabby

this keyboard actually lights up.great. do have the HDD partitioned for those win7 files i need to use.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Not into Apple macs, At the mo, all of our 4 computers are on Win 8.1.
I am getting used to it. However it does seem to load much quicker than win 7. so we will see.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Ps, I think we have gone off thread,,,,sorry, my fault.


----------



## Bob44again (Aug 27, 2014)

cabby said:


> Many thanks for that, have ordered a bottle from ebay, the name rang a bell possible from long ago threads maybe.Been on here too long also a maybe. :roll: :roll:
> 
> cabby


'Allo, 'Allo, 'Allo MrPlodd,

I'll add my thanks, too, if I may, kind sir - Our 2001 Swift Gazelle has also recently developed the makings of a small crack in that shower pan (but near the door) so it's good to learn of a repair method.

Must be a 'class' fault, eh Cabby? Apparently Swift didn't make a very long run of these Gazelle Models.We rarely see others around and legend has it that they were overspec'ed for their original asking price.

Ours is the F63 (U-shaped rear lounge) Do you also have that variant or is yours the F61?

Bob L


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Hi Bob
the Swift is my SIL not mine, you could be right about standards as it has not fallen completely to bits yet.
It is the end bathroom model.

cabby


----------

